

Nigeria launches new biometric ID card by Mastercard - markmassie
http://www.zdnet.com/nigeria-launches-new-biometric-id-card-brought-to-you-by-mastercard-7000033133/

======
glimmung
I know it's only test data, but "biometric" ID that suggests that the person's
height is 6.5M doesn't inspire confidence!

------
err4nt
Biometrics only work as a username, not a password.

